# Any Logistics or Transportation Co's for 80,000 #'s of Roof Pavers Mobile to Gulfport



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Need aprox 80'000 pounds (40 tons) of palleted rood pavers picked up in Mobile and delivered to the Gulfport Police Headquarters and Municipal Complex for one of our contracts in the next week or so.

There will be lifts on site at both locations for loading and unloading.

Instead of going the normal route to arrange shipping, I figured I would offer on here to see if anyone owns a Logistics co, or has a flat bed and does this. Of course have to have the regular insurance's etc.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Clay,

Try this site if you don't receive any answers from the forum.

http://www.uship.com/

I've never used them, but it seems like a neat idea...


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Got a friend in the transport business*

If you want a quote from him I can hook ya'll up.
He fishes and has a place in Orange Beach.

I went ahead and called the guy. Name is Mike Reynolds, he is the company owner.
Said he makes that run all the time, has a truck in Pascagoula today.
This would be a two-truck load.

Here's a link to their flatbed freight division.
http://www.taylormadeinc.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=27&Itemid=30
800-239-4221 

Tell him you heard from a fishing buddy, he'll know who you mean.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Perfect...Thank you. I will give Mike a call.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Just got off the phone with Mike. Thank you!! Got a great price for 2 flatbeds, said he can haul 45,000 pounds per load..so we got room to spare.

Really appreciated it...saved me some money. Gonna keep his number for future.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Great!*

Mike's a good guy, knows his business and takes care of his customers.

Happy to help.


----------

